# betta biotope



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

So I've been doing some research on a betta biotope. And can't decide what I want to do. I have a 20 gallon long divided 4 ways with about 6 gallons each for 3 bettas. I was thinking about doing a shaded shallow type biotope with low to moderate light and low to moderate current. Now I have Amazon sword, Argentine sword and anubias, with a couple more plants that should be coming soon. I will also be using miracle grow organic choice potting soil with a sand cap. I'm searching for some driftwood to fit and also possibly a few scattered river rocks. I would like to keep this tank as a low tech tank if at all possible, but also want to try to create a natural environment as best as possible. My bettas aren't in the tank right now as I am waiting for the silicone to cure before I do a water test and also want to have it cycled before they go in. Also was concidering the possibility of shrimp??? And they probably won't be in there untilaafter I move this summer. So basically I need help on what type of plants I could get away with, and whether or not shrimp could be a possibility but still keep things authentic. If not, what other options could I have? I would really like some input on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowlily (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm by no means an expert on aquariums, plants or bettas. But I recently set up a 5 gal and a divided 10 gal with about the same goals. 
I had really good results so far with plants growing in nicely. I started out with Hygrophilia corymbose stricta, two kinds of java fern, anubias and echinodorus "Ozelot" all of which have doubled in size within a few weeks. Except for the aunties they were all from the petco tubes. 
For driftwood I used mopani wood also from petco. I only boiled it for an hour or two because I like the natural amber color it gives the water. 
I just got some pennywort, water wisteria and water sprite last weekend and hopefully that will also grow in well. 

The 10gal









5 gal


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well after going to npt, I've done pretty well with my swords and just about anyone can grow anubias. But I would like to achieve my theme with my 20 gallon. Just kinda stuck on which plants I could get that would follow that theme, and that wouldn't require too much ongoing work as far as extra ferts and co2 or higher light.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahhh. I see you vape... I miss my vaping. I think after I have my baby, I'm going back.


----------

